# Garter stitch changing color



## mholder (Nov 3, 2012)

When changing colors using garter stitch to create wide stripes is there anyway to get the front and back to look identical? You know when you change colors the first row that you create has a strip which is the first row of the new color on the back. This is not the look I'm going for. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

You're not talking about the two color bumps that show on the purl stitches, are you? The remedy for that is to knit the row when you change the color.
You want both sides to look exactly the same instead of the wrong side having a stripe of the old color and a stripe of the new color. Although you are not doing rib stitches, see if this explanation CLICK HERE of color changing helps you understand color changes in knitting.


----------



## mholder (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you Sine. The link makes it clear. By using a knit stitch I need to purl the first row with the new color then continue on with my knit stitches thereafter resulting in the the stripe disappearing on the back of my work.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

oh s--t................--I am halfway a scarf and I did 2 sections in different colour--I don't want to undo it.....................but thanks for info......................................
for next time


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Sine said:


> You're not talking about the two color bumps that show on the purl stitches, are you? The remedy for that is to knit the row when you change the color.
> You want both sides to look exactly the same instead of the wrong side having a stripe of the old color and a stripe of the new color. Although you are not doing rib stitches, see if this explanation CLICK HERE of color changing helps you understand color changes in knitting.


Thanks for this info! I never thought there might be a way to get away from the color bumps.


----------



## mholder (Nov 3, 2012)

Joannav I was doing a scarf as well when I asked this question. Since I'm knitting this scarf for someone else I decided to undo the whole thing and start over. Glad to have learned this lesson before finishing the scarf, I only had about a quarter of it done. Painful to undo but well worth it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

How cool is that???? I keep saying... I learn something new on KP every day...... Thanks!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to know


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Woo Hoo! NOW I know how to do it right! THANKS for the info!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sine said:


> You're not talking about the two color bumps that show on the purl stitches, are you? The remedy for that is to knit the row when you change the color.
> You want both sides to look exactly the same instead of the wrong side having a stripe of the old color and a stripe of the new color. Although you are not doing rib stitches, see if this explanation CLICK HERE of color changing helps you understand color changes in knitting.


Many thanks for this link!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

This is terrific - thank you!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow! An old dog can learn new tricks! COOL!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I really like the TECHknitting blog. I have learned so much from her. Her close-ups, illustrations and explanations are so helpful.
And I love her introduction: _30 years of tricks want out of my mind and into yours._


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't know about the purl row trick when changing color either and I have been knitting for over 50 years. I think a lot of KPers just learned something new. I love this site. Always something to learn and so many wonderful helpful people. LOL to all.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This is such a valuable and carefully written tutorial. Thanks so much. 


Sine said:


> You're not talking about the two color bumps that show on the purl stitches, are you? The remedy for that is to knit the row when you change the color.
> You want both sides to look exactly the same instead of the wrong side having a stripe of the old color and a stripe of the new color. Although you are not doing rib stitches, see if this explanation CLICK HERE of color changing helps you understand color changes in knitting.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Boy, I wish I would have asked this question two weeks ago. I just finished two blankets and was not happy with the way the color change turned out and I did not know there was a solution. Needless to say I am stuck with the finished product but the recipient does not know how to knit so maybe it will go unnoticed.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I understand what you are trying to achieve and it's nice to find that a reader has contributed a solution (one that I will try, by the way). Just wanted to remark that some folks like the dual appearance of both sides of the garter stitch afghan (without this corrective row applied). I've given many of these afghans as gifts and have seen them displayed both ways.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Sine said:


> You're not talking about the two color bumps that show on the purl stitches, are you? The remedy for that is to knit the row when you change the color.
> You want both sides to look exactly the same instead of the wrong side having a stripe of the old color and a stripe of the new color. Although you are not doing rib stitches, see if this explanation CLICK HERE of color changing helps you understand color changes in knitting.


I have looked at the site, but gee I must be silly I just cant understand what it means

Di


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sine said:


> I really like the TECHknitting blog. I have learned so much from her. Her close-ups, illustrations and explanations are so helpful.
> And I love her introduction: _30 years of tricks want out of my mind and into yours._


Does she email her blog? I couldn't find a subscribe button.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

sumnerusa said:


> Boy, I wish I would have asked this question two weeks ago. I just finished two blankets and was not happy with the way the color change turned out and I did not know there was a solution. Needless to say I am stuck with the finished product but the recipient does not know how to knit so maybe it will go unnoticed.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Sheknitsbythesea (Mar 2, 2018)

I have just finished a garter stitch project with color changes, and I do not like the purl dash lines on the wrong side. How do I avoid this on my next project?


----------

